# The Social Network - 10/1/2010



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds interesting. Thanks for posting.

500millionfriends.com

Check out the free dl of the full 'Nine in Nails' movie score, "The Slip" exclusively at nin.com


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Sounds interesting. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 500millionfriends.com
> 
> Check out the free dl of the full 'Nine in Nails' movie score, "The Slip" exclusively at nin.com


Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking forward to this. :up:


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

I think this and Inception might end up battling Inception at the end of the year for the Academy Award's best picture. Both are from popular directors who critics somewhat respect.


----------

